# بعض الصور في شرائح بور بويت



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

عرض بسيط و حلو عن السيفتي في شرائح


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

و المزيد هنا


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

اليوم ببلاش بكرة بافوس


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

لساتنا في نصف الطريق


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

و هنا كمان


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

:15: 1111111111


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

رايح اشرب شاي و راجع السالفة مطولة


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

ريح اعمل مساج و راجع:32:


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

:79: ...................


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

:79: ...............


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

:79: .........


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

:79: ........


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

:79: ............


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

بكدا خلصنا الهاند بوك

و هذة الصورة اراها جيدة لعمل مخصات السيفتي على البور بوينت

.
.
.
كلمة شكراً تكفيني :15:


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

انتظروا الكتيب الثاني لما اخلص من السكان ........ اتبروة في جيوبكم


----------



## محب الشرقية (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم جعفري (6 مارس 2008)

بوركت وزادك الله همة وشرف وسلمك من عاديات الزمن


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
صور مفيدة للغاية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مارس 2008)

اخونا الفاضل بهرام

حقيقي
نشكرك كل الشكر على جمعك لتلك الصور القيمة المفيدة
والتي تنطق بالصورة في تعليمات السلامة والامان في العمل

جزاك الله خيرا

وننتظر الجزء التالي الذي اعتبرناه في جيوبنا


----------



## sayed00 (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود 

و لكن عليك بلغتنا العربيه لتصل الى المستهدفين

شكرا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 مارس 2008)

شكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًv


----------



## خالداسماعيل (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fraidi (10 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جدا


----------



## سمير احمد (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وياريت تخلى حساب الشاى والميه والحاجات دى علينا


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2008)

للاسف انا ما بيطلعوا الصور عندي ابدا 

ما بعرف شو المشكلة 

مشكورين اخواني عالجهد

احترامي


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fraidi (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ... شكرا


----------



## المدرب نت (5 أبريل 2008)

بهرام
شكراً لك على هذه الصور المفيدة 

المدرب نت - ابو خالد


----------



## tambalina (5 أبريل 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## tambalina (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور 

ويعطيك العافية


----------



## نزار محمد إبراهيم (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
صور رائعه وشامله لكل مواضيع السيفتى


----------



## محمد82 (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك .... والله العظيم لي اسبوع دايخ على صور مثل هيك لعمل بوربوينت في السلامه الانشائية ... انتظر بحرارة الكتيب .. ومن جديد بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## فيروزسهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

_مشكووووووور الله يجزيك كل خير_


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

صور مفيدة جداً شكراً اوى


----------



## nour_mh (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدبرجس (18 يونيو 2008)

حقيقة صور رائعه وتعبرعن نفسها وشامله لكل مواضيع السلامة.


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صادق حمود (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك اللة بيك يااخي صور جميلة ومهمة وانصح كل مهندس يحاول النجاح في حياتة الوظيفية ان يلم بموضوع السلامة ويطبقها في عملة لانها معيار المهندس الناجح


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

صور رائعة منور


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks so much for these pictures. I appreciate your job.


----------



## مروان البرنس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن المقدس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هل موضوع


----------



## مستر عمر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يابهراااااااام


----------



## sloma (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود ممتاز اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## hammhamm44 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks 4 a goooooood photos


----------



## ahmed fouad ameen (2 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ياريت تخبرني كيف ارفع الملفات للمنتدي لكي افيد مثلما اسنفيد من هذا المنتدي الرائغ


----------



## الجيار (4 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذه الصور التى شرحت كل شى فى السلامة المهنية


----------



## turkei (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Safety First (11 فبراير 2009)

The pictures are very nice. Thank you and Jazak Allaho 7'ayran


----------



## ibnzahr (10 مارس 2009)

والله مجهود اكثر من ممتاز تشكر عليه وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## م/وفاء (11 مارس 2009)

كلمه شكرا لا تكفي و اننما الف شكر لك و لعملك هدا 
منتضره الكتيب بفارغ لصبر


----------



## كلام الزهور (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kimoraa (31 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## srdc (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور صور موفيده


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الصور الرائعة.


----------



## amir4179 (3 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر أخى الكريم
لقد قمت بتجميعها فى ملف مرفق واحد نظراً لفائدتها الكبيرة حيث أن بعض الإخوة هنا لا يستطيعون تحميلها صورة صورة
تحياتى


----------



## eng.ha (5 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## khaliduk (8 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدا على الملفات*​


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر على المرفقات القيمة و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eamad2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اية ياعم الشغل الجميل ده اللة ينور


----------



## حسن ح (7 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا الزميل العزيز


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aliiiiiii (6 أكتوبر 2011)

you are great thank you very much 

مشكور اخي الكريم عمل رائع وصحتين على الشاي والمساج ​


----------



## عمرالخطاب (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لك جزيل الشكر ايه الاخ الكريم وسوف احول ان شاء الله ترجمتها الى اللغه العربية والاسبانية كى تعم الفائده لانى ارها مهمه جداومفيده


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز


----------



## @ ايمن @ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على العمل الرائع
وانشاء الله تعم الفائده


----------



## ابو شهد11 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------

